# Appollo 11 - Was it all Faked?



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Interesting footage from documentary.

Who believes that they have ever set foot on the moon?

I seriously have my doubts.

What do you think?






Roger


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I tend to believe it really happened (I haven't had chance to watch the clip all the way through yet) but I don't suppose we'll ever know for sure.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe it all happened, maybe I am naive but the chances of faking the whole thing are way too small as someone, somewhere would have leaked things - all of the guesses that are listed now are from people outside all of the NASA organisation - and NASA was so large that there is no way to silence everyone for eternity......

The evidence itself is flawed and does not stack up in my opinion.

How would you fake Apollo 13 for instance?

Because if you were faking one they would all have to be fake and then the Joe Public that saw the liftoffs would not have been able to have seen such things - live or on TV around the world....

The next thing will be that there are no satellites at all and of course at that point people would say that GPS is due to some mysterious force that the Governments are keeping away from public eye...... That is just a small extrapolation of the faking theories about the Apollo series.

Conspiracy theorists like to have something to moan about - in exactly the same way that the anti-holocaust believers deserve to be treated with disdain. It makes them feel important and replaces the boredom of their humdrum life by putting them at the centre of outrageous theories that they have assembled.

I am sure there will be similar "evidence" that Diana was assassinated and similar evidence that most of the UK PM's were in the pay of the Soviets and that the British Monarchy are all overt Nazis - all should be treated with the same contempt.

The extract talks about the Van Allen Radiation belt and describes that the astornauts could not have survived in it. - RUBBISH - if you look up the enerfy (flux) values they are not a significant risk.

Quite a good summary here;



Wikipedia said:


> _The Apollo missions marked the first event where humans traveled through the Van Allen belts, which was one of several radiation hazards known by mission planners.* The astronauts had low exposure in the Van Allen belts due to the short period of time spent flying through them*. The command module's inner structure was an aluminum "sandwich" consisting of a welded aluminium inner skin, a thermally bonded honeycomb core, and a thin aluminium "face sheet". The steel honeycomb core and outer face sheets were thermally bonded to the inner skin.
> 
> In fact, the astronauts' overall exposure was dominated by solar particles once outside the earth's magnetic field. The total radiation received by the astronauts varied from mission to mission but was measured to be between 0.16 and 1.14 rads (1.6 and 11.4 mGy), much less than the standard of 5 rem (50 mSv) per year set by the U.S. Atomic Energy Commission for people who work with radioactivity._


There is considerable evidence to support this extract if anyone can be bothered to read it...... but sadly it disproves all of the comments on the link about the Van Allen dangers......

but such minor details do not worry conspiracy theorists - it is much easier to rubbish things - guilty until proved innocent in their view.... The whole video of supposed conversations can be interpreted in many different ways - the one they have given is outlandish and really cannot be supported.

Dave


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Of course we went to the moon, what is not generally known is that a 'base' was built there. It is used as a place to send conspiracy theorists to.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try >This<

Then call Buzz a liar and you get >this<

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So what were all of the OTHER (foreign) organisations tracking that they THOUGHT were space craft ????


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Didn't this air as a TV programme about 20 years ago a mockumentary only clue was dated April 1st


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm absolutely convinced that man has reached the moon. How else could Elvis and Marilyn have gone there to live with their friends the Klangers.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Clearly the best MGM production ever.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*wackos*

You will never get rid of this nonsense ,its in our DNA to doubt ,suppose it has some evolutionary advantage....not that the kinda people who believe this c**p believe in evolution!

Should be filed along with crank joint pain tablets,copper bracelets,and the belief that living near pylons harms you( well it might harm your house price)

remember the truth is out there...but its more interesting to ignore it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever since this claptrap began I've thought it's a pity they didn't leave a box corner reflector at the landing site.

It wouldn't need to be very big to reflect a tightly focussed laser beam, then the doubters would need some creative thinking to sustain their arguments!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

How do we know anything is real? :?
Our experience of life itself could be fake. 
Maybe it's all just a dream and one day we'll wake up and forget everything that's happened to us.  
Or maybe we're living in a 'real' version of the Truman show. 8O 
Who knows? :?: 

I'll be so glad when the weather picks up and we can get out motorhoming instead of sitting here navel-gazing. 

:roll: 





I like brake fluid. But I'm not addicted. I can stop any time . . .


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They absolutely did go there and I can prove it. A mate of mine once spoke to a bloke at the motorway services who had overheard someone he thought was Neil Armstrong telling Sir patrick Moore, or maybe Brian May, that the one thing NASA would never release was the police report of them being gassed while they slept when they were there! Honestly it's true. They had a camera, some cash and their passports taken. Neither him nor Buzz woke up, the door was unlocked and neither heard a thing.

That's why I'm never going and if you have any sense you won't go either. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They did land on the moon and were disapointed.

They thought that it was made of cheese and a good profit to be had.

They did not find the man in the moon though.

Dave p


----------

